#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Буддийская литература и копирайт

## Антончик

А давайте похоливарим по теме приатство/копирайт. Вопрос многогранный.

С одной стороны:
Тексты Дхармы были даны Буддами ради блага живых существ. И использование этих текстов по сути - передача и поддержание Учения.
В Обетах Бодхисаттв есть один из обетов, который обязывает делиться текстами по Дхарме, если об этом попросят. (получается, что если переводчик например не имеет обетов Бодхисаттвы, то он может ограничивать использование текста, а если имеет - то не может?)

С другой стороны:
сейчас много переводчиков, которые сугубо занимаются переводом, и этим живут. И они не переводят для того, чтобы учить своих учеников.

С третьей стороны:
Правильно ли с точки зрения Буддизма ставить копирайт на текст Коренной Тантры или Садханы например, или Сутры? Запрещать использование текста без разрешения правообладателя и брать деньги?

С четвёртой стороны:
изданные в бумаге книги требуют затрат ресурсов и времени на то, чтобы их произвести, но при этом тираж ограничен, и не всегда есть возможность купить даже БУ версию, а многое вообще не издано официально, но существует

Пример:
на dhamma.ru в текстах Сутр указано "только для некоммерческого использования".
издательство Терентьева выложило в открытый доступ старую версию перевода Ламрим Ченмо, когда была издана новая версия.

P.S. Я предпочитаю покупать книги в бумажном виде, но много читаю и в электронном. Иногда перед покупкой бумажной могу найти, скачать электронную пиратскую версию, убедиться, что это то, что мне нужно, и после этого заказать, чтобы спокойно полноценно с бумаги читать и иметь свой экземпляр.

----------


## Нико

Книги приятнее держать в руках, чем ограничиваться эл. версией. Но удобнее именно электронная, чтобы не таскать с собой тонны книг. Из этих соображений -- не зазорно выложить книгу в эл. виде.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Правильно ли с точки зрения Буддизма ставить копирайт на текст Коренной Тантры или Садханы например, или Сутры?


Неправильно--жадничать.




> Запрещать использование текста без разрешения правообладателя и брать деньги?


Правильно ли требовать плату за труд.

----------


## Антончик

> Правильно ли требовать плату за труд.


Смотря кто и что делает. Вот я программирую - только за деньги, а фотографирую - бесплатно )

С другой стороны можно же скидываться и проплачивать платного переводчика, а потом всё это чтобы было в открытом доступе. Типа такой благотворительной схемы. Но я в переводческих делах не шарю, не знаю насколько это актуально, но видел что на одном из сайтов/форумов такое делают вполне себе.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Смотря кто и что делает. Вот я программирую - только за деньги, а фотографирую - бесплатно )


Буддизм Вам не мешает программировать за деньги? Вот и с переводчиками так.

----------


## Антончик

> Буддизм Вам не мешает программировать за деньги? Вот и с переводчиками так.


вот поэтому я и привёл этот пример

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> сейчас много переводчиков, которые сугубо занимаются переводом, и этим живут. И они не переводят для того, чтобы учить своих учеников.


В Тибете также было много переводчиков, которые жили переводом. И переводили они, и учили своих учеников только потому что им платили тибетские цари, иначе канона на тибетском просто не возникло бы.




> Правильно ли с точки зрения Буддизма ставить копирайт на текст Коренной Тантры или Садханы например, или Сутры? Запрещать использование текста без разрешения правообладателя и брать деньги?


На текст коренной тантры ничего поставить невозможно —копирайт на него уже давно истёк. А на перевод этого текста вполне можно ставить копирайт, и даже нужно. Если переводчик имеет тантрические обеты и к нему пришёл некто, обладающий способностями для практики текста и попросил этот текст, то переводчик обязан этот текст дать. А помимо этого перевод нужно наоборот хранить в секрете, а не выкладывать в общий доступ —это с точки зрения буддизма Ваджраяны.




> изданные в бумаге книги требуют затрат ресурсов и времени на то, чтобы их произвести, но при этом тираж ограничен, и не всегда есть возможность купить даже БУ версию, а многое вообще не издано официально, но существует


У тибетцев также существовала проблема недостатка сутр и тантр, и они решали её, ездя за тридевять земель в Индию с горами золота, а вовсе не сидели у себя в Тибете и не вопили, что учителя должны их бесплатно привозить в Тибет и переводить за свой счёт.

----------

Антончик (22.01.2014), Карма Палджор (22.01.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В Тибете также было много переводчиков, которые жили переводом. И переводили они, и учили своих учеников только потому что им платили тибетские цари, иначе канона на тибетском просто не возникло бы.
> 
> 
> На текст коренной тантры ничего поставить невозможно —копирайт на него уже давно истёк. А на перевод этого текста вполне можно ставить копирайт, и даже нужно. Если переводчик имеет тантрические обеты и к нему пришёл некто, обладающий способностями для практики текста и попросил этот текст, то переводчик обязан этот текст дать. А помимо этого перевод нужно наоборот хранить в секрете, а не выкладывать в общий доступ —это с точки зрения буддизма Ваджраяны.
> 
> 
> У тибетцев также существовала проблема недостатка сутр и тантр, и они решали её, ездя за тридевять земель в Индию с горами золота, а вовсе не сидели у себя в Тибете и не вопили, что учителя должны их бесплатно привозить в Тибет и переводить за свой счёт.


Сейчас существует система грантов на книги. Я уже не первую книгу перевожу за счёт таких грантов, и Хос тоже работает по такой системе. Переводчикам платить обязательно надо. А буддийские книги всё же лучше не превращать в голую коммерцию, если есть такая возможность.

----------

Neroli (22.01.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.01.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Сейчас существует система грантов на книги. Я уже не первую книгу перевожу за счёт таких грантов, и Хос тоже работает по такой системе. Переводчикам платить обязательно надо. А буддийские книги всё же лучше не превращать в голую коммерцию, если есть такая возможность.


!!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С другой стороны можно же скидываться и проплачивать платного переводчика, а потом всё это чтобы было в открытом доступе. Типа такой благотворительной схемы. Но я в переводческих делах не шарю, не знаю насколько это актуально, но видел что на одном из сайтов/форумов такое делают вполне себе.


Делается. Но платные тексты по совершенно смешным ценам. Фактически оно не окупается (правда кто-то при этом говорит про коммерцию, юмористы). Но если вот сделать так чтобы цена перевода исходила из собственно отго сколько надо проплачивать, мало кто решится собрать необходимую сумму. Проверено.

----------


## Владислав Бро

Надо следовать срединному пути: не отказываться совсем от перевода буддийский текстов в электронный вид, чтобы распространять учение, но и не заниматься этим слишком активно, чтобы не резать продажи новых книг, чтобы новые книги дальше переводили. Оптимально выкладывать в интернет те книги, которые уже нельзя купить в небукинистических книжных магазинах.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Пусть переводчики любители этим не занимаются, тогда не будет таких вопросов. В основном многие тексты обрабатываются не ради публичной доступности, а по личному интересу профессионала, который можно сказать этим так увлечен, что полностью с головой уходит в эту тему. Такие люди свободно и без разговоров передают материалы, учитывая передачи и в целом имея самый профессиональный подход. Таким людям кстати платят даже просто так. Все остальные должны решить для себя, зачем это они делают, ради известности или для себя. Здесь есть тонкие грани, которые сам переводчик зачастую не видит. Поэтому прогресс и лидеры переводов всегда будут любители одиночки, которые не ставят вопрос таким образом, за что их и покусывают иногда  :Wink:

----------

Антончик (14.03.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пусть переводчики любители этим не занимаются, тогда не будет таких вопросов. В основном многие тексты обрабатываются не ради публичной доступности, а по личному интересу профессионала, который можно сказать этим так увлечен, что полностью с головой уходит в эту тему. Такие люди свободно и без разговоров передают материалы, учитывая передачи и в целом имея самый профессиональный подход. Таким людям кстати платят даже просто так. Все остальные должны решить для себя, зачем это они делают, ради известности или для себя. Здесь есть тонкие грани, которые сам переводчик зачастую не видит. Поэтому прогресс и лидеры переводов всегда будут любители одиночки, которые не ставят вопрос таким образом, за что их и покусывают иногда


Не иногда а всегда. И покусывают те кто обычно считает что переводчик им должен просто всё отдать. Так что не надо обвинять очередной раз переводчиков, что они иногда хотят есть и спать.
Иначе получается интересная картинка. Переводчик должен без сна и пищи просто пахать ,чтобы потом сдохнуть. Тогда мы все дружно про него забываем и ищем следущющего, который рискнет перевести тот или иной текст. даже если это еще недоучка, который только тлько познакомился с тибетским языком. А такое сейчас - встречается очень часто. Те кто в большинстве случаев заявляют себя как переводчики - могут только речь переводить. Но то что потом делают с текстами - можно только плакать.

И кстати говоря, Цультрим Траши сказал правильно. В Тибете все переводы поддерживались местными правителями. Что-то не припомнб ни одного перевода из Кангьюра, где бы явно не значилось что переводчик не имел субсидий со стороны правящей верхушки. И там не было вопроса о том, что переводчик не должен получать для себя поддержку.

----------

Lion Miller (18.03.2014), Ашвария (16.03.2014), Нико (15.03.2014), Фил (16.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2014)

----------


## Нико

Я хорошо помню слова Халха Джецуна Дамба Богдо-гегена Ринпоче про переводчиков: "Что за глупость -- предполагать, что буддийские  переводчики должны работать бесплатно? Если им не платить -- они просто уйдут на мирскую работу, и кто тогда будет переводить Дхарму??" Успокоимся на том, что на буддийских переводах всё равно практически нереально прожить.

----------

Нея (18.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я хорошо помню слова Халха Джецуна Дамба Богдо-гегена Ринпоче про переводчиков: "Что за глупость -- предполагать, что буддийские  переводчики должны работать бесплатно? Если им не платить -- они просто уйдут на мирскую работу, и кто тогда будет переводить Дхарму??" Успокоимся на том, что на буддийских переводах всё равно практически нереально прожить.


Нико. Прожить можно только в том случае, если те кто заказывает переводы - наконец-то смогут понять ценность того что переводчики для них делают. В противном случае разговоры о бесплатных переводах - сплошное лицемерие. Как бы это ни звучало грубо, но так и есть.

Хотя да. легче найти обычную работу, раз у большинства верующих голова с отключке

----------

Нико (15.03.2014)

----------


## Бо

Еще остались люди, которые переводят и выкладывают тексты бесплатно, но увы их становится все меньше и меньше  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Еще остались люди, которые переводят и выкладывают тексты бесплатно, но увы их становится все меньше и меньше


И правильно. Большинство текстов которые выкладываются бесплатно - потом приходится выверять и не один раз.

----------

Ануруддха (18.03.2014), Ашвария (16.03.2014), Нико (15.03.2014), Фил (16.03.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И правильно. Большинство текстов которые выкладываются бесплатно - потом приходится выверять и не один раз.


Как будто те, которые переводятся платно, не приходится выверять не один раз.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (20.03.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как будто те, которые переводятся платно, не приходится выверять не один раз.


Если недовольны переводом, то можете всегда написать переводчику. а там будет видно как вам ответит тот кто пытается сделать перевод и тот кто делает его "на халяву". 
Обратная связь такое называется.

или будет как в центре Римэ (точнее в Ранджунг Йеше) - выправленные переводы не будут отдаватьяс в печать пока не будут проданы все отпечатанные, даже если отпечатанные содержать огромную тучу неточностей и ляпов

----------

Нико (15.03.2014)

----------


## Ашвария

> И правильно. Большинство текстов которые выкладываются бесплатно - потом приходится выверять и не один раз.



Между прочим если некоторый перевод бесплатно выложен в сети, ещё не значит, что переводчик изначально питался воздухом. Есть старше переводы, есть уже опубликованные в книгах, которые в сайтах иногда дублируют без имени, мягко говоря.
Тут вчера сюрприз нашла, не к ночи сказано.
Уже типа электронную книгу предлагают: "Золотые Чётки Тары" наберите будьте добры в поисковике, шоб не думали шо выдумываю.
А в нашей традиции вообще нет слов . . .
Берут перевод предположим Неаполитанского и продают по круглой сумме за отрывок... в виде предположим текста на пуджу, который все и так знают бесплатно, из тех которые конечно знают.
Ладно, проехали. Хотя если будут тырить, поймаю --- милиция не пригодится.

----------


## Нея

> Успокоимся на том, что на буддийских переводах всё равно практически нереально прожить.


Зато реально прожить на хорошей карме  :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (23.03.2014)

----------

